# Steatocranus Casuarius (Buffalo Head) 40 Gal Pairing Advice



## Jesseschu (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi All,

I have 4 unsexed buffalo heads in a 40 gallon breeder. With them are:
6 congo tetras
1 daffodil brichardi (pulcher?)
2 young whiptail plecos

They have all been together for about 2 months.

Question: How long until they pair up? The whole point of setting this tank up is to get a pair of buffalo heads and then sell the other 2.

The 4 all chase each other around. One is smaller than other 3, and 2 of the larger both are developing their nuchal humps.

Any experience you can offer would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you!


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi
I'm sorry to answer you so late, I missed the topic.
First of all yu'll have to get rid of the daffodil, only a pair of buffalo head cichlids can live in that volume, and one of the two big individuals with a hump(it's normally a male) The congos tetras may stay as they occupy the mid column and not the bottom as the steatos do.
xris


----------

